# digital game cam on sale



## gadeerwoman (Mar 8, 2005)

I see where BassPro has the stealth cam digital model on sale (Stealth Cam DIGRC-X Digital Scouting Camera) for @ $180. And I understand stealth is giving a $50 rebate. That would be a digital game cam for @ $130!! Folks I've heard who have the stealth digital seem to be pleased even though it is low resolution. The digitals don't seem to have all the problems that their 35mm systems do. Rebate forms available at 1-888-304-6125 and they can fax the rebate form to you. Seems BestBuy also has 128 meg compact flash cards (SanDisk) for $25 each with a $15 rebate. 
Just passing along the info if anyone is interested.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 8, 2005)

Hmmm.... for $130... that 'might' be worth a gamble.  
Have to check that out.  Thanks!
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## camo93 (Mar 9, 2005)

I’ve gone through four 35mm scouting camera’s… I told myself that I was going to try a digital camera next year and maybe save a dollar$$$$…It might be a good time to buy..

I’m just not sure if I want to spurge and get one with a display view built on the camera??? decisions, decisions..

Thanks for sharing info GAdeerwoman


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 9, 2005)

Went and bought one at lunch.  Apparently does NOT work with the lower voltage associated with rechargeables.    
My wonderful wife is making a battery run for me...   
Review hopefully to follow shortly...
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## camo93 (Mar 9, 2005)

you can't beat the price... Lets us know how you like it..

Enjoy your new toy..


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 10, 2005)

Definitely let us know how it does and post some pix. I've been looking at prices and none compared with this sale price on this one. Some BIG differences in prices for the same model. If it wasn't tax time coming up..........


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 10, 2005)

I shot a couple of pics indoors last night and it they were decent.  Nothing spectacular but I'm admitedly not expecting much.  Just something decent enough to post or eMail and identify the animal.  1 meg and that flash are not going to be sufficient for good night time pictures and I'd prefer to actually just shut it off at night (but I don't think it's possible).  I'm likely going to use the video mode more (Should be able to figure out how to capture stills from them if needed) since the capacity for those is much higher than I expected.  
Only self triggered shot I attempted last night took a pic before I was actually completely in the field of view.  It was hard to even tell I was a buck.    
I'll probably hang it out tonight and post this weekend what I get.  But I think I'm going to use video mode (it goes off at night).  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 10, 2005)

just forward all those savings along to gadeerwoman. Gift certificates accepted. Look how much money I'm gonna save you in film costs over the next couple years.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 10, 2005)

gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> just forward all those savings along to gadeerwoman. Gift certificates accepted. Look how much money I'm gonna save you in film costs over the next couple years.


As long as it works both ways.  Since I didn't have ANY game cam I wasn't spending anything on film.  Now I'm out $180 and haven't bought the extra memory yet.  You can pay me at the cookout.    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 10, 2005)

Ixnay!!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 10, 2005)

VERY preliminary tests not promising.  Set it up on my duck feeder just to get some pics.  Watch a goose feed in front of it so stopped watching figuring I'd at least have that (I'm sure more geese and some ducks joined in).  Waited till after nightfall to do a 'walk bye' test and retrieve it.  Walked by and the flash did not go off until I was out of range of the cam!?  (I was 15-20 feet in front of it when walking by at a very modest pace).   A few seconds later it took another pic (I set it to take two at a time.  Brough it inside and downloaded pics.  Those were the only two pics (of nothing of course).  The flash did appear to illuminate a decent distance (at least 20') quite well so that was a pleasant surprise.   There doesn't appear to be a sensitivity setting...   
I'll test the video function tommorrow.  If that works sufficiently and I can get captured stills from it, it will still be worth it for me.  More to follow...
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 11, 2005)

Keep us posted. If it still has problems I'll ask around and see if I can get some pointers for you to try.


----------



## reylamb (Mar 15, 2005)

All of the online review of the Stealth Digital camera have been terrible.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 15, 2005)

After being out for a few days on video mode I went and checked it... NOTHING!      It's "possible" there was nothing to cross it's path but I'm a little skeptical.  I moved to right in front of my duck/goose feeder and set it back on picture mode.  If nothing else, it better take pics of a bunch of waterfowl or it's going back...

Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 16, 2005)

Returning it tomorrow.   Despite having several geese and ducks feeding for hours (literally) within 15 of it, I got two pictures (it is set to take two picture bursts) of.... absolutely nothing.  To top it all off, it ran down a brand new set of batteries in three days.  
I guess I know why it was on sale.    
Rey, where were you a week ago?    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 17, 2005)

Guess it was too good to be true. BUMMER!


----------



## reylamb (Mar 17, 2005)

Sorry Phil, I don't check this section of the board very often.  Of the commercial brands, the cuddeback and the Leaf River get the best reviews........


----------

